# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  acquisto carburante in stato estero

## spadaforaluca@libero.it

Salve a tutti, un Tour Operator, in occasione di un trasferimento, acquista del carburante presso una stazione di servizio in Francia per un totale di  313,00.Come devo registrarla in contabilità?La fattura è così riepilogata: imponibile di  261,71; iva(tva francese) di  51,29; totale 313,00.
Spero che qualcuno mi possa rispondere grazie e arrivederci.

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti, un Tour Operator, in occasione di un trasferimento, acquista del carburante presso una stazione di servizio in Francia per un totale di € 313,00.Come devo registrarla in contabilità?La fattura è così riepilogata: imponibile di € 261,71; iva(tva francese) di € 51,29; totale €313,00.
> Spero che qualcuno mi possa rispondere grazie e arrivederci.

  La devi registrare come una normale spesa fuori campo iva, solo ai fini imposte dirette. Non devi registrare nulla ai fini iva. 
Ciao

----------


## milanista

Con la nuova normativa IVA CEE se adesso ricevo una fattura di carburante da un fornitore cee; devo emettere autofattura e compilare il modello intrastat servizi??

----------


## c@ligo

> Con la nuova normativa IVA CEE se adesso ricevo una fattura di carburante da un fornitore cee; devo emettere autofattura e compilare il modello intrastat servizi??

  Premesso che dovrebbe trattarsi di prestazione di servi e non di cessione di beni il problema è farsi rilasciare una fattura presso la stazione di servizio di carburante Comunitaria senza indicazione dell'iva.
In Italia, salvo casi specifici è fatto divieto ai gestori di impianti stradali di distribuzione di carburanti per autotrazione di emettere per la cessione di tali prodotti la fattura prevista dall'articolo 21 del D.P.R. 26 ottobre 1972 n. 633. esiste a tal fine l'autofattura. 
Una deroga alla disciplina della scheda carburante è stata apportata dall'articolo 12 del D.L. 30 dicembre 1997, n. 457, convertito dalla legge 27 febbraio 1998, n. 30, a norma del quale gli esercenti impianti di distribuzione di carburante debbono rilasciare, in luogo della scheda carburanti, la fattura per gli acquisti di olii da gas effettuati presso di loro, a richiesta degli autotrasportatori di cose per conto di terzi, iscritti all'albo di cui alla legge 6 giugno 1974, n. 298 e *degli operatori IVA domiciliati e residenti negli Stati membri dell'Unione Europea.*
La richiesta dell'emissione della fattura per il rifornimento è quindi una facoltà concessa ai soggetti non residenti per poter detrarre l'imposta assolta in Italia, ai sensi dell'art. 38-ter del D.P.R. n. 633/1972, laddove per l'attività esercitata sia concessa la detrazione dell'imposta ai sensi dell'art. 19-bis1. 
Nello stesso modo sarà previsto negli altri stati europei la possibilità di richiedere la fattura, dal 2010 senza applicazione dell'iva.

----------


## shailendra

> Premesso che dovrebbe trattarsi di prestazione di servi e non di cessione di beni il problema è farsi rilasciare una fattura presso la stazione di servizio di carburante Comunitaria senza indicazione dell'iva.
> In Italia, salvo casi specifici è fatto divieto ai gestori di impianti stradali di distribuzione di carburanti per autotrazione di emettere per la cessione di tali prodotti la fattura prevista dall'articolo 21 del D.P.R. 26 ottobre 1972 n. 633. esiste a tal fine l'autofattura. 
> Una deroga alla disciplina della scheda carburante è stata apportata dall'articolo 12 del D.L. 30 dicembre 1997, n. 457, convertito dalla legge 27 febbraio 1998, n. 30, a norma del quale gli esercenti impianti di distribuzione di carburante debbono rilasciare, in luogo della scheda carburanti, la fattura per gli acquisti di olii da gas effettuati presso di loro, a richiesta degli autotrasportatori di cose per conto di terzi, iscritti all'albo di cui alla legge 6 giugno 1974, n. 298 e *degli operatori IVA domiciliati e residenti negli Stati membri dell'Unione Europea.*
> La richiesta dell'emissione della fattura per il rifornimento è quindi una facoltà concessa ai soggetti non residenti per poter detrarre l'imposta assolta in Italia, ai sensi dell'art. 38-ter del D.P.R. n. 633/1972, laddove per l'attività esercitata sia concessa la detrazione dell'imposta ai sensi dell'art. 19-bis1. 
> Nello stesso modo sarà previsto negli altri stati europei la possibilità di richiedere la fattura, dal 2010 senza applicazione dell'iva.

  Ho un cliente autonoleggiatore, e la Shell e la DKV gli fanno mensimente la fattura per gli acquisti di carburanti in Italia e all'estero.
Nel 2010 si stanno comportando così:
- per gli acquisti di carburanti fatti all'estero mi emettono una fattura della succursale estera (tipo Shell Austria, Shell Spagna) con Iva indicata e da pagare
- per gli acquisti fatti in Italia la DKV, che ha sede in Germania, mi emette una fattura senza Iva, con indicazione di fare l'inversione contabile.
Non ci capisco più niente. :Confused: ma non doveva essere il contrario? E se è giusto così, come devo registrare queste fatture estere? Come un costo non IVA? E quindo non rientrano nelle registrazioni Intrastat?

----------


## c@ligo

> Ho un cliente autonoleggiatore, e la Shell e la DKV gli fanno mensimente la fattura per gli acquisti di carburanti in Italia e all'estero.
> Nel 2010 si stanno comportando così:
> - per gli acquisti di carburanti fatti all'estero mi emettono una fattura della succursale estera (tipo Shell Austria, Shell Spagna) con Iva indicata e da pagare
> - per gli acquisti fatti in Italia la DKV, che ha sede in Germania, mi emette una fattura senza Iva, con indicazione di fare l'inversione contabile.
> Non ci capisco più niente.ma non doveva essere il contrario? E se è giusto così, come devo registrare queste fatture estere? Come un costo non IVA? E quindo non rientrano nelle registrazioni Intrastat?

  Si se quanto dici è corretto.. è esattamente il contrario. O meglio sicuramente per gli acquisti fatti in Austria dovevano rilasciarti una fattura senza Iva. Ma doveva identificartsi come partita iva quando faceva l'acquisto di carburante (e questo forse non è semplice).
Per l'acquisto in Italia se fattura DKV Germania, è corretta l'inversione contabile (regola paese del committente) e quindi intrastat. 
Domanda: ma perchè fattura DKV Germania? non hanno una sede fiscale in Italia?
In ogni caso registri con autofattura la parte senza iva e il resto come costo  escluso iva.

----------


## shailendra

[QUOTE=c@ligo;145538]Si se quanto dici è corretto.. è esattamente il contrario. O meglio sicuramente per gli acquisti fatti in Austria dovevano rilasciarti una fattura senza Iva. Ma doveva identificartsi come partita iva quando faceva l'acquisto di carburante (e questo forse non è semplice).
Per l'acquisto in Italia se fattura DKV Germania, è corretta l'inversione contabile (regola paese del committente) e quindi intrastat. 
Domanda: ma perchè fattura DKV Germania? non hanno una sede fiscale in Italia?
In ogni caso registri con autofattura la parte senza iva e il resto come costo  escluso iva.[/QUOTE
Sono clienti da anni e da sempre gli fatturano indicando la p.iva, quindi sanno chè è un imprenditore. Come devo comportarmi adesso? E queste fatture fanno in Intrastat o no?

----------


## c@ligo

[QUOTE=shailendra;145586]  

> Si se quanto dici è corretto.. è esattamente il contrario. O meglio sicuramente per gli acquisti fatti in Austria dovevano rilasciarti una fattura senza Iva. Ma doveva identificartsi come partita iva quando faceva l'acquisto di carburante (e questo forse non è semplice).
> Per l'acquisto in Italia se fattura DKV Germania, è corretta l'inversione contabile (regola paese del committente) e quindi intrastat. 
> Domanda: ma perchè fattura DKV Germania? non hanno una sede fiscale in Italia?
> In ogni caso registri con autofattura la parte senza iva e il resto come costo  escluso iva.[/QUOTE
> Sono clienti da anni e da sempre gli fatturano indicando la p.iva, quindi sanno chè è un imprenditore. Come devo comportarmi adesso? E queste fatture fanno in Intrastat o no?

  Regola: se c'è l'iva non c'è intrastat.
Viceversa se non c'è l'iva allora se rientriamo nei casi di cui all'art.7 ter dpr 633/72 allora ci va l'intrastat.

----------


## lifestyle

l'unica novità che ho notato sulle fatture estere della catena Shell che mi portano gli autotrasportatori è che hanno aggiunto un'indicazione dove precisano che x alcune prestazioni di servizi identificate da 3 codici è in vigore la nuova normativa e non espongono più l'Iva
x ora ho notato solo piccoli importi relativi a quanto mi è stato detto a prestazioni di servizi (lavaggio camion) in Germania x le quali a quanto pare dovrò compilare il modello Intrastat perchè appunto solo su queste non è stata addebitata direttamente l'Iva
nulla è cambiato x quanto riguarda l'erogazione di carburante che continua a scontare l'Iva direttamente nel Paese in cui il servizio è effettuato

----------


## shailendra

> l'unica novità che ho notato sulle fatture estere della catena Shell che mi portano gli autotrasportatori è che hanno aggiunto un'indicazione dove precisano che x alcune prestazioni di servizi identificate da 3 codici è in vigore la nuova normativa e non espongono più l'Iva
> x ora ho notato solo piccoli importi relativi a quanto mi è stato detto a prestazioni di assistenza doganale in Germania x le quali a quanto pare dovrò compilare il modello Intrastat perchè appunto solo su queste non è stata addebitata direttamente l'Iva
> nulla è cambiato x quanto riguarda l'erogazione di carburante che continua a scontare l'Iva direttamente nel Paese in cui il servizio è effettuato

  Scusa, ma in base a quale normativa? Io non trovo deroghe al riguardo nell'art. 7 dpr 633/72. E poi perchè invece la fattura DVK, che ha sede in Germania, per acquisti di carburanti fatti in Italia invece non applica questa norma che citi ma mi chiede di fare l'inversione contabile?

----------


## lifestyle

ma l'erogazione del carburante è considerata un servizio? x me è invece assimilabile alla cessione diretta di un bene ed essendo questa prestazione eseguita direttamente all'estero non ha rilevanza in questo caso chi sia il committente e l'Iva è addebitata secondo le regole del Paese in cui faccio rifornimento
è corretto in questo caso x le nuove disposizioni entrate in vigore a gennaio anche il discorso che se mi fattura una società con sede all'Estero una fornitura di carburante in Italia quest'ultima non esponga l'Iva che va integrata su entrambi i registri da parte di chi acquista;
a mio parere in quest'ultimo caso non va cmq compilato l'Intrastat

----------


## c@ligo

> ma l'erogazione del carburante è considerata un servizio? x me è invece assimilabile alla cessione diretta di un bene ed essendo questa prestazione eseguita direttamente all'estero non ha rilevanza in questo caso chi sia il committente e l'Iva è addebitata secondo le regole del Paese in cui faccio rifornimento
> è corretto in questo caso x le nuove disposizioni entrate in vigore a gennaio anche il discorso che se mi fattura una società con sede all'Estero una fornitura di carburante in Italia quest'ultima non esponga l'Iva che va integrata su entrambi i registri da parte di chi acquista;
> a mio parere in quest'ultimo caso non va cmq compilato l'Intrastat

  Chissà se è un bene o un servizio. Ma se fosse un bene perchè fino all'anno scorso potevi chiedere il rimborso dell'iva? Come dici tu non si fa l'intrastat perchè il bene non arriva in Italia. (forse qualche goccia anche arriverà).
La fattura può essere non imponibile solo se la merce arriva in Italia.
E per il fatto che il bene non lascia il paese UE la ditta Italiana subisce l'iva del paese UE.
Ma in questo caso siamo legittimati a chiedere il rimborso iva come di fatto accadeva l'anno scorso?

----------


## c@ligo

> Chissà se è un bene o un servizio. Ma se fosse un bene perchè fino all'anno scorso potevi chiedere il rimborso dell'iva? Come dici tu non si fa l'intrastat perchè il bene non arriva in Italia. (forse qualche goccia anche arriverà).
> La fattura può essere non imponibile solo se la merce arriva in Italia.
> E per il fatto che il bene non lascia il paese UE la ditta Italiana subisce l'iva del paese UE.
> Ma in questo caso siamo legittimati a chiedere il rimborso iva come di fatto accadeva l'anno scorso?

  Copio questo link che risolve in parte il problema. Nel senso che il problema esiste e non c'è una soluzione. Non è ancora chiaro se è un bene o un servizio.
Certo è che il contratto di somministrazione di carburante è un servizio. Ma ai fini intrastat ecc. chissà.  Uomini e trasporti

----------


## margherita

Buongiorno, ho un quesito:
un nostro cliente che effettua trasporti per conto terzi, ha effettuato un rifornimento di carburante in Francia ricevendo fattura con applicazione dell'iva francese.
è corretto?
questa operazione deve essere inserita nei modelli intrastat?
grazie

----------


## lifestyle

comprendo le problematiche
il mio parere è che se le grandi catene di distribuzione come la Shell e l'Eni-Agip continuano a fatturare con l'Iva (intendo la relativa imposta comunitaria) le forniture delle loro corrispondenti all'estero effettuate a clienti di altri Paesi comunitari probabilmente dobbiamo ritenere corretto questo comportamento
ovvio che non si fa l'Intrastat in questi casi

----------


## margherita

In base a quale normativa ritieni sia giusto applicare l'iva del paese in cui viene effettuato il rifornimento?

----------


## c@ligo

> Scusa, ma in base a quale normativa? Io non trovo deroghe al riguardo nell'art. 7 dpr 633/72. E poi perchè invece la fattura DVK, che ha sede in Germania, per acquisti di carburanti fatti in Italia invece non applica questa norma che citi ma mi chiede di fare l'inversione contabile?

  Scusate ma per voi è un bene o un servizio?
Se servizio ... art. 7 ter.. punto.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il carburante non è un qualcosa di immateriale. E' plausibile ritenerlo un bene materiale che acquistato da luogo ad una cessione di beni. 
Saluti

----------


## c@ligo

> Il carburante non è un qualcosa di immateriale. E' plausibile ritenerlo un bene materiale che acquistato da luogo ad una cessione di beni. 
> Saluti

  si ma la prestazione e la somministrazione di carburante.. forse questo è un servizio?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il prezzo che pago non è relativo al fatto che usano l'erogatore per darmi il carburante, ma al carburante. Tant'è che fermo restando lo stesso servizio il costo pagato, cambia a seconda del tipo di carburante acquistato. 
Saluti

----------


## lifestyle

> Il prezzo che pago non è relativo al fatto che usano l'erogatore per darmi il carburante, ma al carburante. Tant'è che fermo restando lo stesso servizio il costo pagato, cambia a seconda del tipo di carburante acquistato.
> Saluti

  beh è quello che sostengo anch'io
ma poi ribadisco non credo che la Shell possa permettersi di sbagliare a fatturare a clienti sparsi in tutta Europa
oltretutto hanno pure ben specificato in fattura che solo x alcuni codici specifici si rientra nel campo di applicazione del reverse charge
uno di questi riguarda il servizio di lavaggio
e io purtroppo dovrò compilare l'Intrastat a una Ditta x questi addebiti anche se irrisori

----------


## c@ligo

> Il prezzo che pago non è relativo al fatto che usano l'erogatore per darmi il carburante, ma al carburante. Tant'è che fermo restando lo stesso servizio il costo pagato, cambia a seconda del tipo di carburante acquistato. 
> Saluti

  Può essere. Ma non è che, con quanto mi dici ora, sono sicuro che è un bene. Se i dubbi ce li hanno anche su www.uominietrasporti.it che è un "Mensile di informazione politica economica tecnica specializzato in logistica e trasporti" non sarei così sicuro. 
In ogni caso se è un bene, non fai l'intrastat perchè il bene viene messo a disposizione direttamente nello stato estero? E sei legittimato a chiedere il rimborso se ti applicano l'iva? Se così tutto coincide..

----------


## monza

> Può essere. Ma non è che, con quanto mi dici ora, sono sicuro che è un bene. Se i dubbi ce li hanno anche su Uet, Gruppo Federtrasporti - mensile di informazione politica economica tecnica specializzato in logistica e trasporti che è un "Mensile di informazione politica economica tecnica specializzato in logistica e trasporti" non sarei così sicuro. 
> In ogni caso se è un bene, non fai l'intrastat perchè il bene viene messo a disposizione direttamente nello stato estero? E sei legittimato a chiedere il rimborso se ti applicano l'iva? Se così tutto coincide..

  buongiorno a tutti vi leggo da molto ma solo ora mi sono iscritto.
non ho ancora trovato una risposta univoca al mio problema :
le fatture per acquisto di carburante a livigno e generalmente in zona non cee(ad es.ch).
solo primanota? fuori campo? servizi art.7ter con autofattura? 
grazie in anticipo per la risposta

----------

